# -rwxrwxr-x+



## balanga (May 17, 2021)

Apologies if this is a dumb question, but have been trying to tidy up and dedupe a number of directories on a server and find that in some directories the files have a mode of *-rwxrwxr-x+* and the same files in another directory have *-rwxrwxr-x* ie no '+'. Wikipedia doesn't show this, so can someone tell me?


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2021)

The `+` means there's an ACL attached. Use getfacl(1) to see it.


----------

